# Game #61: Phoenix Suns (37-23) @ San Antonio Spurs (32-24) - 2/28



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 1PMEST/11PMMT/10PMPST
Where: AT&T Center - San Antonio , TX 
TV: ABC*
*Previous Game: W 125-112 vs Los Angeles Clippers*












*Phoenix Suns (37-23) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* San Antonio Spurs (32-24) 

Starters: 





































PG George Hill | SG Keith Bogans | SF Michael Finley | PF Tim Duncan | C Antonio McDyess* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

25-21, Suns at the end of 1. 

Nash 7 pts (3-5), 3 assists, 2 rebs


Shooting was awful to start. Good shots just didn't go in. Started to roll in late though. Defense is playing well. Especially, Robin.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare hit a buzzer beater 3 to end the half.

52-49 Suns, at the end of 2.


Amare 15 pts (5-14), 6 rebs. He's getting good shots, just not falling. Maybe the 3 will help. 

Nash 11 pts (5-7), 5 assists. 

Lopez 6 pts, 6 rebs, 4 blks.


Overall, like how it's gone for Suns. Solid defensively, minus few breakdowns. Lopez is stabilizing it inside, playing well on Duncan, and also providing a intimidating presence (blocked 4 shots already). Team as a whole are getting good shots, just not falling.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

77-76, Spurs at the end of 3.

Amare 27 pts (9-20), 11 rebs. Had a violent dunk near the end there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

With a chance to tie, JBrick misses an easy dunk. Ugh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash hit a big 3. Manu hit both FTs.

Not sure exactly what happened, I quit watching cuz I know we were gonna lose but Nash passed and time ran out.

Amare with a wasted 41 pts (15-28), 12 rebs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Most boneheaded play of the night goes to J-Rich... again. However, Nash does earn a close runner up vote for his last second pass to Frye at the FT line to lose the game again. If he shot the ball and made it, Ginobili would have been the goat of the game for not fouling as Nash dribbled up to shoot a wide open 3pt shot. Frye should have been at the 3pt line sure, but Nash should have had a clock running in his head of 3....2.....1...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It's amazing how the Suns manage to always screw things up against the Spurs >_>


----------

